# Fuelworx Gas Cans



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have no major complaints with my No-Spill cans, but one of my top finds at GIE this year was the Fuelworx gas can booth. It's a really nice can, and turns out the guy that invented them lives here in Arkansas - about an hour from me.

They are available in:


1.5 Gallon
2.5 Gallon
5 Gallon

Some of my key likes/takeaways:


 Super rigid - I'm a big guy, and I was able to stand/bounce up and down on one.
Nylon construction with Viton seals - Made in the USA
Both the curved nozzle and trigger rotate 360° to compensate for awkward fill neck angles.
All sizes have 2 handles for easy carrying and pouring. This is one of my favorite features on the 5-gallon No-Spill, but they don't include it on their smaller sizes.
The safety device is easy to defeat, should you choose to do so. 
There is a green vent button on the back of the can that allows for super fast/smooth flow - 5 gallons in 60 seconds.
They are stackable. The top handles dovetail into a stiff molded groove on the bottom of the cans. You can even pick up multiple cans at the same time when they are connected. This is a really great feature when garage floor space is at a premium.


----------



## miltonjim (Jul 31, 2019)

Do they over expand or contract in changing temperatures?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

miltonjim said:


> Do they over expand or contract in changing temperatures?


He said that like all other CARB/EPA approved cans they do expand and contract, but they focused on making sure it happens on the sides and not the top or bottom of the can - so they will still sit flat and stack well.


----------



## miltonjim (Jul 31, 2019)

Thank you Sir


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Post from GIE thread of video demo we recorded


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Ware said:


>


@GrassDaddy photo bomb!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MassHole said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


There are actually 5 YouTube guys in that photo. :thumbup:


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

This might be dumb question, but I've always used 1 gallon cans for mixing fuel for the string trimmer and blower. Why do these cans come in sizes +.5 larger?


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

ZachUA said:


> This might be dumb question, but I've always used 1 gallon cans for mixing fuel for the string trimmer and blower. Why do these cans come in sizes +.5 larger?


50% better?
I've always used a 1 gal also, and found it a bit hindering, but 2.5 is too much. I didn't look when handling them at GIE but it would be nice if there were marks at 1/2 and 1 on the small one.

EDIT: Confirmed, the 1.5 gal can has molded-in indications at .5, 1, and 1.5 gal.


----------

